# GT18 Model Number, where is it on my tractor?



## Kerry L Rice (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm new to this site, so forgive me if this has been answered before. I did search the forum without finding anything.
I recently bought a CRAFTSMAN GT18, and cannot find the proper manual. The manual I found is for MODEL NO. 917.255919. Every manual I see is for this model. I'm needing to know where to find the model number on my tractor. I've looked under the seat, under the hood, on the frame, etc... no sticker, label, or stamping. So no model number or serial # I've found
My GT18 has the parking brake on the left, not right per the manual.
The dozer blade lift is on the left, not the right per manual.
There is a swivel pedal assembly on the right floorboard, just like a newer auto-trans 
riding mower, but I can't seem to find anything it does. Nor does the manual show it.
The deck is missing, so this pedal in question may have something to do with that.
I'm thinking I have a different model than the manuals I'm finding, but until I find a model number on the tractor, I won't be able to know. 
Thanks, Kerry


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Once you get a bit of time, perhaps post a few pictures of your tractor, and I'm sure someone can give you a hand.


----------



## Kerry L Rice (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... Come across it a lot with Craftsman mowers. For some reason I've yet to figure out, when you're searching on-line for Craftsman manuals, you'll have better luck if you drop the last digit of the model #.

Instead of 917.255919 --- Search 917.25591

I use Tractordata.com a lot and they only use 5 digits on the tail end of Craftsman model #'s and it works.

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/002/1/9/2198-craftsman-91725591.html

Here's a link to the Owners Manual, but it's also showing the deck lift on the right.....

https://www.manualslib.com/download/150157/Craftsman-917-25591.html


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BTW.... That's a beautiful tractor you've got. I go to a lot of vintage GT shows and yours is as good as any Craftsman GT 18 I've seen in a long time


----------



## Kerry L Rice (Aug 21, 2020)

UPDATE 
I found the manufacturer tag with model and serial numbers. Found the proper manual, and got my questions answered. 

Now to find a deck, sickle blade, and accumulate all the Cat 0 implements I think I need, (okay, all that I can convince my bride I need LOL)


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The good part is that there are plenty of GT18 implements out there. The bad part is convincing any woman they are "Tools" and not "Play Toys".

I got a nice new 1/2", reversible, drill last month and avoided the usual flak by pointing out to the wife that the only thing she uses her $100 blender for is to make Margaritas, if that helps any to advance your bargaining position.


----------



## Kerry L Rice (Aug 21, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> The good part is that there are plenty of GT18 implements out there. The bad part is convincing any woman they are "Tools" and not "Play Toys".
> 
> I got a nice new 1/2", reversible, drill last month and avoided the usual flak by pointing out to the wife that the only thing she uses her $100 blender for is to make Margaritas, if that helps any to advance your bargaining position.


So since the wife likes margaritas and her friends like margaritas, convincing her that the snowblower will make LOTS of them quickly,,,,,, should be a lock!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That sure is a beauty! glad you found what you were looking for. Bob's pretty handy to have around, isn't he!!
Time to think about getting that tractor in the registry so we can all go and have a look. Tell us a little about your history with it as well.
Here's the link.
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/category/lawn-and-garden-tractors.4/


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> That sure is a beauty! glad you found what you were looking for. Bob's pretty handy to have around, isn't he!!
> Time to think about getting that tractor in the registry so we can all go and have a look. Tell us a little about your history with it as well.
> Here's the link.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/category/lawn-and-garden-tractors.4/


Fixin' lawnmowers and handing out how to BS the wife into letting you buy stuff (tools, rusty lawnmowers, expensive bourbon) advice for 25+ years. I may add that the next time I order business cards.


----------

